
Programmer's Time part 1 - DanielShir
https://medium.com/@danielshir/programmers-time-part-1-7394a75878f2
======
pawanpe
Thanks for the post! What was ur experience with dev setups in various
companies that you worked with?

~~~
DanielShir
Sure :)

It really varied, depended a lot on the culture of the company itself. Some
shops do anything their devs want while others simply ignore them and do
whatever some exec decided to do.

The that interested me most was finding the reason why. Sometimes it was
ridiculously silly.

